# Vermontasaurus



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is pretty cool. Hopefully it's not scrapped.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100712...Ec2VjA3luX3RvcF9zdG9yeQRzbGsDdnRzY3JhcC13b29k


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Bummer. I'm guessing that where he lives people required to get a permit to build a kids play structure too.


----------

